# Cost to gut to studs and drywall



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

mschrader said:


> I am looking to buy a 1920's home - interior is is good condition, but all plaster except for kitchen, which has already been renovated. We would like to completely renovate all other rooms. Is there a general rule of thumb for cost/sq ft to have plaster walls and ceilings removed and replaced with drywall? The home is approx 1700 sq ft.


No. There is generally no set price per SF when it comes to remodeling. 

There are too many factors involved. Once you open up the walls, you never know what you will find that needs additional repairs or fixing. 

Add to that; when you pull a permit and start remodeling an older home, there are many upgrades required by code that must be done.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

This is such a loaded question. First of all why would you go to all the aggrevation to JUST take out plaster and replace with drywall. You didn't state that the plaster was falling off, down or whatever. It makes no sense! This sounds like the question asked was not the question that needed to be asked. I would gut the house because the whole electric system needed to be replaced or the whole house needed to be insulated, and it couldn't be done from the exterior. Or the plumbing needed to be replaced throughout the house. 

Ron


----------

